# Synthroid and Weight Gain



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi All,

How long before weight 'stabilizes' out after going on synthroid? I had my TT 6weeks ago and have been on synthroid for 4 weeks and I have now had to buy a size larger in clothes and that size is now too tight! I'm gaining about 1lb/week while eating less than pre-surgery (and almost no snacks!.. almost).

My doctor just bumped my dose up to 100 in synthroid (although my bloodwork is ok, I wanted more because of the weight. I had been taking 1.5 pills of the 75 for the last week anyway).

I have been feeling GREAT since my TT but now I'm depressed because of my weight (not to mention I have TED).

What gives?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was started on 50 (hypo to start) and my TSH skyrocketed. I gained 27 pounds and was really depressed. The weight thing stabilizes as soon as your TSH, free t3 and free t4 stabilizes.

I still have ~13ish pounds to go, which is kinda upsetting, but the first 14 or so came off rapidly as soon as I got to 150.

What do your labs look like?


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey joplin! No I don't have my labs (I will call to get the instructions on how to access them online) but my endo told me my labs 'are fine' and reluctantly let me try the 100mcgs.

Glad the weight started to come off fast for you! I'm so worried about how much I will gain before I get normal again.

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, get those labs! I would be surprised if 88 or 100 was sufficient after a TT.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I just don't understand why doctors start people on these low doses after a TT. Makes no sense.

hyperinnyc...may I ask how much you weigh?

Let's say you weigh 130 pounds, which is 59 kilograms. The normal starting dose is 1.7 micrograms per kilogram of weight. So at a weight of 130, for instance, the starting dose should have been 100 mcg...and that's on the low end. I weigh 125-130, and I take 137 micrograms.

Once you get on the right dose, you should see a big difference. I'm sorry you're struggling with this.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

hyperinnyc said:


> Hey joplin! No I don't have my labs (I will call to get the instructions on how to access them online) but my endo told me my labs 'are fine' and reluctantly let me try the 100mcgs.
> 
> Glad the weight started to come off fast for you! I'm so worried about how much I will gain before I get normal again.
> 
> Thanks!


Ummm....I will be shocked if your labs are really "fine" on just 100mcg, let alone on 75. I'm gonna guess your endo didn't "major" in thyroid disorders!


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

LOL @ Octavia! She is usually very good, I'm not sure why the low dose either. And she was truly reluctant to give me the 100 ("you don't want to go hyper again do you?")

I've been seeing that equation around the boards and wonder why I got started on 75mcgs. Granted it was the surgeon that prescribed it before bloodwork, but still..

I am 144lbs! I went in weighing 139 which was the most I've ever weighed (due to meds and holiday parties lol) so I am 10lbs overweight right now if I use a baseline of about 135lbs (my average weight after turning 30).

Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That dosage guideline is from the Synthroid website... www.synthroid.com

Or more specifically, this link within the synthroid.com website:

http://www.rxabbvie.com/pdf/Synthroid.pdf

My guess is you'll end up between 125 and 150 mcg as your sweet spot.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the links! I hope to have my bloodwork soon to get some opinions on that.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

So how ironic - today I feel hyper! I am a mess (eyes hurt, feverish, shaky, slurred speech, unable to function, etc). I guess my endo was right and I've overmedicated myself.

Or are these other symptoms of synthroid?

Weight gain or hyper - the lesser of two evils.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

hyperinnyc, I always have a few days of feeling hyper when my Synthroid is raised. If it's not too bad, I would try taking the 100mcg again and see if you're still having those symptoms. It usually takes my body 10-12 days after an increase to calm down and I start feeling normal again.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks, I'm feeling a bit better. I have to get used to it taking time to for my body to get adjusted. I had been hyper for 2 years so my body used to react FAST.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

jenny - i would take a look at your adrenals via a saliva test if you feel "hyper" after increasing your dose. Honestly, ive upped my meds twice with no problem and my adrenals are considered normal via the saliva test. Usually, its a sign of low cortisol.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Thanks, smellie. I've had my adrenals tested and they are totally normal (one thing in my body that's actually working right, LOL!). My body is just super sensitive to dosage changes and freaks out a little bit for a week or so any time my Synthroid goes up. My endo says it's actually really common; some people's bodies just tend to spaz a little bit with a higher influx of hormone and then it evens out.


----------

